
Sparse Distributed Memory - espeed
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sparse_distributed_memory
======
bobosha
Kanerva's approach has been championed by Jeff Hawkins' Numenta and Redwood
Neuroscience Institute. Numenta uses the terminology Sparse Distributed
Representations (SDR).

While the theoretical basis seems sound, a practical implementation comparable
to the SOTA is lacking.

------
bra-ket
Ha, I wrote most of this article. Also check out
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holographic_associative_memory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holographic_associative_memory)
but it needs some work

~~~
espeed
Double Ha! I just posted that too, in a comment last week...

Discussion: Algebra and the Lambda Calculus (1993)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18296384](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18296384)

Is holographic associative memory one of your areas of research too?

~~~
bra-ket
it's the closest we can get to modeling something like phase precession or
phase resetting in grid cells
[http://www.scholarpedia.org/article/Grid_cells](http://www.scholarpedia.org/article/Grid_cells)

~~~
espeed
Any good papers/code examples that discuss data model design and
implementation details?

------
evgen
I don't keep around many items from my collection of my mid-90s AI books, but
for some reason Kanerva's Sparse Distributed Memory book always managed to
make the cut whenever I go in to cull things. There is something about the
idea that seems appealing and I keep waiting for some excuse to see if any of
the ideas can be melded with more recent approaches to NN memory...

